# Buckeye low water! You beter read this.



## alumking

I am forwarding a e-mail sent to homeowners in the area.




Dear Buckeye Lake Civic Association Member,



We want to keep you aware of the issues that impact your life at Buckeye Lake.



The current issue which has immediate and potential long-term consequences is the decision by ODNR NOT TO CLOSE THE GATES AT THE SPILLWAY AT BUCKEYE LAKE, until they have received and analyzed the Army Corp of Engineer's Report. While they have made this decision with your safety in mind, we want to remind them of the serious consequences of their actions.



We ask that you e-mail John Wisse, a Public Information Officer at ODNR who is handling all the issues relevant to Buckeye Lake and register your voice: tell the ODNR to CLOSE THE GATE. His e-mail is:[email protected]



ODNR apparently, has decided NOT TO CLOSE THE GATES OF THE SPILLWAY AT BUCKEYE LAKE as they have historically done, allowing for the gathering of rain water from MARCH 1st, for the rest of the year.



We understand that ODNR has made this decision for public safety reasons and as a matter of caution. We want ODNR to consider the following:

The lake is dependent on the rains. As you know, it is a shallow lake under the best of circumstances. All businesses around the lake, surrounded by Licking, Fairfield and Perry Counties depend on the lake for their economic survival for the rest of the year.

The property owners around the lake depend on the viability and quality of the lake for keeping up their property values.

All residents around Buckeye Lake, their families and friends throughout Ohio depend on the lake for their enjoyment, and for the enrichment of the quality of their lives.

So you can see that ODNR's decision has immediate as well as long term consequences. 

We ask that our concerns be taken into consideration now.



We ask that until the Army Corp. of Engineer's Report is analyzed and evaluated that the

Gates at the Spillway be CLOSED in order to gather the rain water. This will allow the level of water needed for the boats and pontoons. Water can always be released at a reasonable rate.



We ask that if the Army Corp of Engineer's Report justifies the need for repairs, that those repairs be started at the end of the season,September 30 or later. This will mitigate the impact of any disruption in the lives and lifestyles of all residents and businesses.



Thank you in advance for your consideration,



Feel free to pass this to others and to add your personal thoughts, ones that are acceptable in the public domain.



We can achieve more with numbers. Make your voice heard.



If you have any questions or concerns, please email us at [email protected]



Ron Craig,


----------



## slowtroller

Well said!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hmm. Wondered why water has been released all winter. This is a real bummer... at first i thought this post was a very early,yearly beacon april fools joke...


----------



## allbraid

What is the safety concern?? I read this entire post, but not sure what the concern of the ODNR is. Please clarify.


----------



## Earthworms

Reason behind it?


----------



## killingtime

Probably the levee breaking on the north shore is the safety part. I heard last fall the there is an evacuation procedure in place for people in buckeye lake. That's just what I heard but don't know for sure.


----------



## allbraid

Are we talking repairs to the dam??? This is my assumption.
If they deem the dam or dike system unsafe to contain full pool then they have no choice but to leave it low until repairs are made, any thing else would be criminal.
If you fill the lake knowing the dam or dikes are unsafe and there is a catastrophic failure then people will be posting on here looking for someone's head on a platter over at ODNR or the Army corp of engineers.


----------



## buckeye024

Buckeye Lake's dam is at a high risk of a catastrophic failure. The dam was built in the mid-1800s and is rapidly deteriorating. It is currently listed as a Class I high-hazard potential dam. A high-hazard potential dam classification signifies the general adverse consequences to lives and property that would occur in the event of a catastrophic dam failure. Should the dam fail it would send a wall of water through about 5,000 households down stream. ODNR apparently is beginning, or has begun, work to repair the dam.


----------



## allbraid

streamstalker said:


> As stated in the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless the Army Corp of Engineers, but recreation and fish habitat is very low on their list of priorities. I often gasp at the releases from Delaware on the Olentangy right during the smallie spawn. If they didn't ef with that flow so much, it would be the best smallie stream in Ohio.


 I believe there is only one un-damed/uncontrolled river in the whole eastern half of the US. The Greenbrier river in WV.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya i guess if it has to be done,it has to be done. Man,wonder how this is going to effect the algea boom if we have a wet spring/early summer,followed by a hot summer? Possibly effect the fish more then it has? More run off going into less water. 
And there have been evacuation route signs placed alond the roads at buckeye the last year. Will see what happens.


----------



## beaver

I didn't think the odnr controlled any of the spillways. I thought that all of that power resided with the Corp of engineers.


----------



## polebender

Low water in a lake like Buckeye affects it in every way possible. Environmentally, conservasionally, habitually. It can cause very devastating results. It also makes it a very dangerous lake to navigate for those not familiar with it. I remember a few years back this happened and people were losing lower units left and right. They eventually had to restrict the lake to 70 hp. for the rest of that year because the larger boats were having a difficult time just getting in and out of the docks.

I'm hoping whatever the reason, they can get the problem resolved quickly. Buckeye is one of my favorite lakes to fish! Last year was a really good year. I would hate to see a decline and then have to go through a long period of rebounding.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Last May I moved 8 miles down the road, Ive grown rather fond of the lake, last year between moving and life I didn't get half the trips out there in the spring that I wanted to.. really just sucks.. I've got spring eyes that I can find but the crappie in the channels will be inaccessible If they even head there with the water low...argjghg ruined my night that's for sure.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

allbraid said:


> Are we talking repairs to the dam??? This is my assumption.
> If they deem the dam or dike system unsafe to contain full pool then they have no choice but to leave it low until repairs are made, any thing else would be criminal.
> If you fill the lake knowing the dam or dikes are unsafe and there is a catastrophic failure then people will be posting on here looking for someone's head on a platter over at ODNR or the Army corp of engineers.


Looks like they Think it's structurally sound, at least from the study in the 90s, but all of the "encroachments" may compromise its integrity so they really don't know which is why they issued this new study which must have recently completed. I'd like to see the results of the latest study myself.

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2014/11/29/buckeye-lake-dam-fix-awaits-state-plan.html



> Every few years, it seems, the state trots out a new plan to deal with concerns that the 19th century dam at Buckeye Lake is showing its age and could, at any time, give way and send a wall of algae-rich water onto the backs of as many 5,000 unsuspecting residents in its path.


and


> Plans floated over the years, dating to at least the 1970s, include cutting down the trees on the dam, removing the homeowners&#8217; boat docks, raising the dam by a foot or two and even building a dam farther out into the reservoir, turning all those waterfront homes into water-near homes.





> &#8220;There is no final plan for the Buckeye Lake dam,&#8221; said Mark Anthony, senior policy adviser in the Natural Resources Department. &#8220;We will base that on the corps of engineers&#8217; assessment.&#8221;
> 
> The corps&#8217; assessment, for which the state has paid $140,000, is expected to be finished early next year.





> Early in the 20th century, the state decided to sell lots on the back side of the dam. Today, 370 homes are built directly into the embankment.
> 
> &#8220;It was not a good idea,&#8221; Anthony said.


Uhh, you think?



> And while the state maintains ownership of the crest of the dam, as well as the upstream face, many of the homeowners have encroached on the state&#8217;s property, building patios and decks and adding extensive landscaping.
> 
> Homeowners also can pay the state $110 annually to have a boat dock. All plans for new docks, and for improvements to docks, need the state&#8217;s approval. Although John Wisse, spokesman for the Natural Resources Department, said that the state doesn&#8217;t allow docks to be attached directly to the dam, many are.
> 
> &#8220;It (has) complicated things,&#8221; Wisse said. &#8220;I&#8217;m sure the engineers wish the encroachments weren&#8217;t there. How they got there? I don&#8217;t know what the rules were then. It&#8217;s kind of a gray area. But over the decades, people have constructed a whole variety of encroachments.&#8221;



Hmm.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

93stratosfishnski said:


> Last May I moved 8 miles down the road, Ive grown rather fond of the lake, last year between moving and life I didn't get half the trips out there in the spring that I wanted to.. really just sucks.. I've got spring eyes that I can find but the crappie in the channels will be inaccessible If they even head there with the water low...argjghg ruined my night that's for sure.


We'll be able to get my boat on there don't you worry your pretty little head..


----------



## shroomhunter

April Fools Day in March?


----------



## alumking

Not Aprils fool joke. Lets hope they do not have to keep it that low all year. I have a tournament on 04/04 Buckeye Outdoors open and my circuit 06/06 and open 06/07 I am concerned. The dam safety is also very important I just wish there was some notice given so I could have planned for different location for events. It was so low before the ice set in I could not get to Thornport. No way to have tornament at that level boat would be hitting all kinds of stuff like the tow path for one.


----------



## Lundy

alumking said:


> Not Aprils fool joke. Lets hope they do not have to keep it that low all year. I have a tournament on 04/04 Buckeye Outdoors open and my circuit 06/06 and open 06/07 I am concerned. The dam safety is also very important I just wish there was some notice given so I could have planned for different location for events. It was so low before the ice set in I could not get to Thornport. No way to have tornament at that level boat would be hitting all kinds of stuff like the tow path for one.


Don't you have a jack plate on the that new pretty Evinrude?


----------



## alumking

I will need a flats boat this spring!


----------



## alumking

I just got a call back from one of the higher ups in ODNR. The report may be coming out very soon from the corp of engineers. The results of that report will dictate the level of the lake. Lets hope everything is ok with the dam I would hate to see the lake have to stay down this low for an extended period of time. Cant be good on the fish with a lake that averages 4 feet deep and is 3.5 feet low.


----------



## jshbuckeye

It would surely concentrate the fish into the deeper channle, those that didnt stay in the main channle would surely die from lack of oxygen. Looks like Hoover for a year. I wonder if they will take the top 1 to 3 foot out of it while it is down like they did to Lake okechobbee in Florida. Took a cple yrs for it to recover but the grass flats and crappie bite is as good as its ever been down there.


----------



## FISHGUY

Buckeye Lake Info For a good read on what is going on and info plus some web sites Go to www.buckeyelakebeacon.net It is there local newspaper. Here is the DNR web site . www.engineering.ohiodnr.gov For public updates on the dams they are looking at. Look under dam risk reduction program - current projects. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## polebender

There's an article in today's Columbus Dispatch about this issue. They interviewed a local businessman and he states the impact this will cause on the business and residential communities. It doesn't really state anything new that's already been said here. Still just waiting for the report from Corps of Engineers.


----------



## Mushijobah

Thousands of large fish concentrated in shallow water in an already shallow lake? I'm in


----------



## percidaeben

So what's the fishing like below the dam. Read that article. Rock and a hard spot situation.


----------



## Snyd

I was in Lancaster over the weekend and was reading the article in the Lancaster Paper - It sounding like the study was going to take place this week on the Dam - This just sucks - I normally am out in the boat early March fishing this lake. Lets just hope that its only a few months and not several years being low. I am sure this will hurt the fish population if they are now able to get to the Pads to spawn. Of course I guess they would eventually adapt and spawn else where.


----------



## savethetrophies

This is disturbing.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Mushijobah said:


> Thousands of large fish concentrated in shallow water in an already shallow lake? I'm in



Right....?? Hope no permanent damage is done to the fishery, but I'm thinking ill take advantage of it with the yak while I can!! Was there last summer in my 14' semi V with. 6hp Johnson and was getting thrown everywhere with the giant wakes the big boats were putting off.


----------



## alumking

They have the report but are not going to release it till Friday. Sound Familiar?


----------



## Earthworms

That they are making sure it's safe. What if the dam failed and it drained, or even killed a few people. It's called paying forward. After it is deemed safe great, fill it up and fish on. If it needs repaired, fix it, and fish on. Less pressure on that lake for a year will only help things. Don't cruise around in a boat that drafts 4 feet. Just saying


----------



## Carpman

earthworms is right, this is for safety reasons. I would not trade a catastrophic failure of the dam for a couple saugeye or a day skiing......would you?


----------



## tsproperty

I say leave it alone. It's been like that for years, and may as well last another 10 years or more. The lake is so shallow, there really wont be all that much water that comes out of the lake even if it did break. Some water in people's basements and farmers fields flooded. Keeping the lake low is surely going to kill a lot of fish and stink the place up when the water warms and the algae goes nuts. 

On another note, whoever sees the actual report when it gets posted, lets try to get the link posted on here so everyone can read it. Thanks.


----------



## polebender

tsproperty said:


> i say leave it alone. It's been like that for years, and may as well last another 10 years or more. The lake is so shallow, there really wont be all that much water that comes out of the lake even if it did break. Some water in people's basements and farmers fields flooded. Keeping the lake low is surely going to kill a lot of fish and stink the place up when the water warms and the algae goes nuts.
> 
> On another note, whoever sees the actual report when it gets posted, lets try to get the link posted on here so everyone can read it. Thanks.


whaaaat?!!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

+1 on "whaaaaat?!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah

I guess that's why the experts are making the decisions and the fishaholics are being ignored


----------



## tsproperty

Mushijobah said:


> I guess that's why the experts are making the decisions and the fishaholics are being ignored



I gotta give a +1 on that comment. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah

tsproperty said:


> I gotta give a +1 on that comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Trust me brother, I'm thinking the same thing. So what if it floods...bigger Buckeye Lake?


----------



## tsproperty

Mushijobah said:


> Trust me brother, I'm thinking the same thing. So what if it floods...bigger Buckeye Lake?



Exactly. Maybe they can use the opportunity to dredge a lot of the muck out of the lake and make it deeper across the whole lake. This drama and debate has been going on for at least 20 years. Time will tell what happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher

alumking said:


> They have the report but are not going to release it till Friday. Sound Familiar?


Maybe there just preparing for the riots and mobs of fisherman,after we here the bad news


----------



## alumking

Thats kind of what I was thinking. Safety is always number one issue without a doubt I do not think anyone will argue that. The only beef I have is this should have been out in the open before it started. If the lake does indeed stay low not only is the economy unprepared but any organization that planned on utilizing the lake will be effected as well. At least Grand Lake St Marys sends me a permit that says if the lake becomes unsafe (Algae) we will rescind your permit. Buckeye could have read if the dam is deemed unsafe the lake will be dangerously low for the entire year. Already making contingency pans!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Wow wow wow... link to the article in the dispatch

http://shar.es/1fsxxT

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers says the likelihood of a dam failure is high at Buckeye Lake and that the safest course of action would be to drain the lake permanently. The Corps, which was brought in by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources to assess the safety of the dam reported that the structural integrity of the 177-year-old dam has been âsignificantly weakened by the more than 370 homes and other structures that that have been sunk into the 4.1-mile earthen dam embankment.â


----------



## CFRED70

Article from the Newark Advocate....doesn't sound good

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/story...otPostID=['ef4fbf51f766a049ff88ae2689edecfc']


----------



## fishin express

Drain the lake permanently!?!!?? Hard to think that is even an option.


----------



## ostbucks98

How do you fix 4.1 miles of dam?


----------



## G3guy

How do you fix a 4.1 mile dam with 377 houses built on it? YOU DON'T


----------



## fishin express

This is not a new problem. Same story since 1970. Now an emergency? The push back from North shore home owners that don't want their boat docks removed looks like the cause of such hard stance. The state did test pilings along north shore last year. The fix was steel dam 20' out from existing wall. Then the state owns the waterfront, not home owners.


----------



## Sr.Jigger

Wow X10 !!!.This is really bad news. Big question #1 - Can this be fixed and the lake saved for all the people and fisherman who enjoy this beautiful watershed.
Even if it takes a couple years to complete I hope Buckeye can come back better, deeper and safer. This blows my mind. Property value is going in the toilet around this lake. So sad.


----------



## Bad Bub

fishin express said:


> This is not a new problem. Same story since 1970. Now an emergency? The push back from North shore home owners that don't want their boat docks removed looks like the cause of such hard stance. The state did test pilings along north shore last year. The fix was steel dam 20' out from existing wall. Then the state owns the waterfront, not home owners.


Sounds like homeowners are going to lose their waterfront regardless. I've never been to buckeye, but I don't want to see any body of water drained completely. If a secondary dam would be enough to keep water in the lake, then I guess property "near" the lake would be worth more than property "on" a halfway dried out swamp...


----------



## Mushijobah

Good lord.....


----------



## jfarkas

I seriously would be SHOCKED if they would drain that lake permanently. There is WAY to much money in that area. They will find out some way to prevent this.

I would hate to even see it drained temporary. Such a shame to have Buckeye Lake in this situation.


----------



## Bimmer

Looks like more traffic at the other lakes this summer?

Hope they can work this out.


----------



## jcotsmallie

Drain the lake to possibly save homes from being damaged and safety reasons. At the same time drain the lake there will be no town or people around to worry about keeping safe. That would impact so many people in so many ways. I live in Lancaster and it's been my main fishing spot since I was going with my dad as a kid. It's where I learned and continue to fish. I get why and how old and what not but the whole idea is gut wrenching.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

jcotsmallie said:


> i get why and how old and what not but the whole idea is gut wrenching.



.......x1000


----------



## Big Joshy

From an outsiders perspective it seems they are saying "we might have to drain the lake" as a threat to move things along and help the public perceive the seriousness of the situation. It seems to be having that effect as most people hearing "drain the lake" as an option will no longer care as much about the rights of the homeowners along the dam. just an opinion lol


----------



## bigj108

Maybe if they drain it I can get some of my cranks back off the bottom!!! Just kidding guys, this is truly a horrible story, and I agree with big joshy when he says they are just saying that as a worst case scenario to make the other options not look so bad.


----------



## Earthworms

Time to find the holes down stream.about 47 years ago my dad and grandpas would pitchfork the white back on his property down stream.


----------



## Earthworms

Wonder how the various businesses and homeowners emotions differ.


----------



## topmax

bait store in buckeye lake would close my wife work there.
owner said she would have too close


----------



## bman

Wow. That's real bummer. I don't even like fishing Buckeye Lake but this really ramps up the pressure on other area lakes for sure. But perhaps it is an opportunity to deepen the lake and get it right for the future. But in the short term, this is bad news for central ohio boaters and fishermen.


----------



## alumking

One of favorite lakes to fun fish possibly in danger of overfishing and fish kill. They will not build any other dams and our water is so overfished now. Not Good. It will be like shooting fish in a barrel this year with them being so concentrated.


----------



## Bad Bub

Big Joshy said:


> From an outsiders perspective it seems they are saying "we might have to drain the lake" as a threat to move things along and help the public perceive the seriousness of the situation. It seems to be having that effect as most people hearing "drain the lake" as an option will no longer care as much about the rights of the homeowners along the dam. just an opinion lol


Unfortunately this is probably as true as it gets. They've been mentioning this issue for years and the biggest fight is coming from the homeowners that are at the very root of the problem. (As per issued reports) Nobody wants to go a full year without their favorite fishing hole, but I'm sure everyone here that fishes buckeye would agree that they'd be willing to give up a year on the lake in order to still have the lake for the next 20+ years. The homeowners need to realize that there houses really won't be worth squat if they're washed down in one big junk pile....


----------



## Bad Bub

alumking said:


> One of favorite lakes to fun fish possibly in danger of overfishing and fish kill. They will not build any other dams and our water is so overfished now. Not Good. It will be like shooting fish in a barrel this year with them being so concentrated.


I'm gonna vouch for that. Although a much smaller lake, my "home" lake spent an entire summer at 6'+ drawdown. It's (at the time, not now) electric only and doesn't get much pressure on a regular basis. But that year was the easiest fishing I've ever seen, day in and day out, in the state. Since the lake came back to pool, it's been one of the toughest places. Nothing else about the lake has changed other than the fish populations across the board. (Now 9.9hp, but that was after the fact) hopefully the low water is more of a deterrent to the average fisherman, than an invitation...


----------



## 1basshunter

I'm also wondering if they would do some cleaning up of the silt that is at the bottom of the lake and have that company that came out last year to do some dredging an filtering for algae problem and hopefully get a handle on it maybe that is wishful thinking


----------



## Bad Bub

1basshunter said:


> I'm also wondering if they would do some cleaning up of the silt that is at the bottom of the lake and have that company that came out last year to do some dredging an filtering for algae problem and hopefully get a handle on it maybe that is wishful thinking


Maybe they can put it in the plan with M.W.C.D....


----------



## Silverback1

I live near, work at, fish and boat at the lake. If I expressed my emotions I would probably offend alot of people from the language that I would use. I am not disagreeing that something needs to be done here, I'm just stating how I would feel if this happens.


----------



## fastwater

This is a very short notice but tonight (3/11) at 10pm on channel 28 news they are going to give an update report on the Army Corps of Engineers suggestion for Buckeye Lake. 

It didn't sound good from the previews.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72

What do you guys think will happen with the tournaments scheduled there? Surely they would move them? I have never fished buckeye but I know it's a shallow lake you would think most guys wouldn't want to risk damage to their boat


----------



## polebender

The politicians preach that the future of America is in small businesses. There are hundreds of small businesses in the Buckeye Lake region. It is the heartbeat of the area. Thousands of employees who depend on making their living and supporting their families directly or indirectly from the resources that the lake has to offer. To drain the lake permanently would be economically devastating to the whole tri-county region. Not to mention a contradiction to somes political beliefs!

I would hope that they will do everything possible to find a resolution that will permanently fix the problematic dam. Something that honestly, should have been done years ago!


----------



## saug-I

Well this sucks!! Does Anyone know how low it is currently? I fish there a lot and know it's not deep but what will it look like for smaller deep v's and such?


----------



## Bad Bub

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> What do you guys think will happen with the tournaments scheduled there? Surely they would move them? I have never fished buckeye but I know it's a shallow lake you would think most guys wouldn't want to risk damage to their boat


Ohio megabass already has backup permits on other lakes in preparation for it. I'd imagine every other organization is scrambling to do the same.


----------



## 1basshunter

I don't think they will let the lake evaporate into thin air !!
the small towns surrounding the lake would eventually dry up and blow away businesses would move the real estate around the area would plummet and I don't think they're going to allow that to happen.
I do believe they're going to start to fix the problem that is there and it will be an inconvenience to a lot of homeowners and already struggling business for short period of time. what we should be focusing on in my opinion is what are they going to do after it is fixed to rebound the economy in the area ?and hopefully a better all around Lake that people would want to come and visit. but that is my opinion
/


----------



## Sr.Jigger

Several years back now they drained Saltfork down 10'-12' to repair a leak in the dam. It took about a year to complete but the effects on fishing lasted for many years after. It changed the whole dynamics of the lake. Weed beds died off and in other areas the lake bottom turned into weed fields. Fishing is only now getting back to decent. Of course this was a dam without houses build clear across it.


----------



## SteelEyes

Draining the lake seems to be the logical choice. Although the lake is a popular recreational boating and fishing destination, it is a huge risk for ODNR, and there are a lot of other lakes for people to utilize in Ohio. It wouldn't be the first reservoir in Ohio to drain, and really reservoirs have a life span that lasts until they silt up. They are not expected to last in perpetuity.
ODNR has to calculate the cost to build a new dam, or the costs to use eminent domain to remove homeowners and fix the old dam, either of which are extremely costly, plus the known ongoing cost of toxic algae maintenance/control. There is also the ongoing risk/responsibility of dam operation, which I would assume they would rather leave to the Corps or MWCD, but neither of them will likely take it on. They then have to balance all that against the recreational benefit of this 1 reservoir.
And here's a big caveat, any project to keep Buckeye Lake is going to have to fund from the General Fund right. So it will be born on the backs of all Ohio taxpayers. What will the overall popularity be of such an endeavor in these tight economic times, when the benefit is only the recreational use of a small subset of the population.


----------



## Enthusiast

They will have to remove all the houses from the dam and get started on rebuilding the dam. As soon as possible. 

What other option is there? 

The lake sits in the geographical center of Ohio. It is one of the few lakes in Ohio where one can own lake side property. These factors make rebuilding the dam a major priority. 

Just imagine the hit lake property values have taken since they announced this. Too many wealthy home owners populate the lake for the lake to be permanently drained. Money talks. 

By 2022 the lake will be refilled. The excellent fishing will be restored by around 2026.


----------



## FAB

Can the lake not be drained and the dam built from the backside using the earth from the lake it's self both deepening the lake and making the dam much wider in fill than it is now. No houses have to be disturbed and would be a much faster repair. The current dam is all earth, just make it heavier from the backside just like you do a farm pond dam.


----------



## COCC

We have been getting a ton of phone calls so wanted to post on this thread to update anyone who is planning on fishing the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit's first tournament of the year which was scheduled on Sunday, March 29 at Buckeye Lake. 

As of now we will NOT BE FISHING AT BUCKEYE LAKE. *After the weekend we will know where the alternate location and date will be. * Check out our thread in the "Tournament Discussion" section or visit the event website at www.tourneyfishing.com as we will post the information regarding that tournament in those 2 locations as soon as we have an answer from the powers at be. 

All other tournament dates and locations will remain the same. Thank you for your patience and understanding!


----------



## Shad Rap

Heard today corp of engineers said drain it...


----------



## Mushijobah

FAB said:


> Can the lake not be drained and the dam built from the backside using the earth from the lake it's self both deepening the lake and making the dam much wider in fill than it is now. No houses have to be disturbed and would be a much faster repair. The current dam is all earth, just make it heavier from the backside just like you do a farm pond dam.


Was wondering the same thing. One roadblock I see is the silty, mucky lake bottom being very saturated with water and not valuable as fill material.


----------



## Jman1000

I grew up in NE Ohio. Back in the 70's Lake Milton had pretty much the same issue. Had to rebuild the whole dam. Sources of money had to be found, arguing over different plans, engineering studies, etc., etc., etc.

The lake was drained down to mud. Long time ago but I believe it took 3-5 years to resolve. 

If they have to go the same route of rebuilding the dam we are probably looking at the same time table.


----------



## killingtime

You need good clay to build a stable and strong dam. With all the silty material in the bottom on the lake they would have to go down deep to find good material to use. All the material used will be tested and have tests done when building to meet the right percentage of compaction to hold back the volume of water. It's just not like you can throw anything in there and make it work. It will be done right so this does not happen again.


----------



## Big Eye

How could they permited to build homes and pools on a earth dam to begin with ?


----------



## FAB

If it has lasted as long as stated, I would say it was a good job to begin with, the problem came with the compromising of the structure with other excavations (homes) and what ever else is built on it. I don't think anything is permitted on todays dams. You are right in that most of the soil may not be fit for the project but I don't see where you would have to remove one dam to put another behind it. However if the decision is to remove the old dam, then you will be looking at years of litigation to get the people and houses off of it before construction can even start. Condemning the home by imminent domain is sometimes not as easy a process as thought.


----------



## polebender

FAB said:


> If it has lasted as long as stated, I would say it was a good job to begin with, the problem came with the compromising of the structure with other excavations (homes) and what ever else is built on it. I don't think anything is permitted on todays dams.


If you are familiar with the lake, the houses built on the 4 1/2 miles on the dam are literally just a few feet from each other. In some cases you can stretch your arms out and touch the homes on each side. And they are not little cabin type homes. Most are probably 2500 sq. ft. or bigger homes. So you can image the impact over the years this has had in weakening the structure of the dam.


----------



## Sciotodarby

I can't see all those homes being taken by eminent domain to demolish and rebuild the dam in its original spot. The lake wasn't impounded for flood control or water supply purposes. I understand the local economy would be devastated if it was drained, but other than that what is the states obligation to spend millions to keep it as a lake for recreational purposes? It'd be like a city abandoning a park and taking out the ball fields/playground equipment/pool and there's an ice cream shop right next to it that the owner depends on for his livelihood. Same principle at Buckeye Lake, but on a much grander scale. I've only fished it a couple times and I'd hate to see it drained because of the economical repercussions for the businesses, but id find it very interesting to see how it would revert back to "The Great Swamp."


----------



## Enthusiast

Big Eye said:


> How could they permited to build homes and pools on a earth dam to begin with ?


Buckeye was built long before any of those, you know, nasty government regulations.


----------



## fastwater

From what I've read and what was on the news last night it was in fact recommendations by the Army Corps. of Eng. to drain it. But the news also reported there were other possible solutions listed as well but did not really get into the specifics.

One possibility they touched on was just lowering the water level to the point that it would take much of the pressure off the dam. Many of the lake front residents were opposed to that idea cause the water would be too shallow in front of their homes to use their docks. 

Another possibility they touched on but didn't get into detail on was lowering the water level and constructing a steel wall so many feet out from the original bank. Again, some of the residence were upset as they would loose their 'lakefront' benefits. 

IMO(and that's worth what ya paid for it cause I'm not an Engunear), if they drain the level down enough to do either the above, the already shallow areas of the lake won't have enough water left to boat anyways. 
But, what it seems they could do is dredge the main part of the lake which would help lower the water level, construct the steel wall away from existing shore, and maybe do it in a way to be able to work on the dam in the future.

For sure, it's a complicated mess and a very sad one at that. Not only for the people that enjoy the recreation of the lake, but mostly for the thousands of people that make their living at the lake. Just think of the business's that will loose greatly and many will no doubt go under... marina's, mom-n-pop stores, restaurants, bars...clear down to the lawn care and home maintenance business's. 

From just the economic standpoint alone, I think there will be something done to prevent the complete draining and ruination of the lake.
May take a lot of give on the residents that live along the 4 mile stretch of the dam. But given the alternative, if I had a home there, I'd rather face 5-10 yrs of not using my dock then have the bottom fall completely out of the value of my residence and most likely not be able to sell it due to the drained swamp ground out back.

Again, gonna take a lot of give on the homeowners side.


----------



## polebender

In today's Columbus Dispatch, it says they are leaning towards fixing the dam or building a new one. They don't think draining the lake permanently is an option. This coming from senator Jay Hottinger, a native of Newark. It also states that Governor Kasich is onboard with finding a fix for the dam. They realize that the consequences of draining the lake permanently would be too great for the surrounding areas.

It's probably going to be a 3-5 year project. It's hard to imagine not being able to fish Buckeye for that long of a time period, but at least it won't be forever! What a shame! Buckeye has really come into its own as one of the best fishing lakes in Ohio! IMO


----------



## bman

I'm taking a glass half full view of this debacle. The dam problem will lead to a repair and hopefully some much needed silt/sediment removal that will lead to a much improved body of water that is deeper and has much larger deeper water areas. We'll eventually have a much better lake than what we currently have at Buckeye. I'm optimistic but any such project will take tons of time and patience. Businesses and homes will be lost. It stinks and I feel bad for anyone affected but it's just time to get it right for once.


----------



## zaraspook

Have to admit my ignorance on the price tag for possible Buckeye fixes, but I'm amazed there is serious talk of draining Buckeye and walking away. Regardless of the Army Corp's recommendation, I doubt that's a serious option. And, if it becomes the State's chosen option, don't bet on it ever happening. 

Surely, with the fate of a significant lake at stake, the "e-card" can be played. Particularly when facing huge costs that may not make sense to some, it's a perfect application for the "e-card". What's the e-card? The _environmental card_......get the environmentalists involved. There must be a snail darter, spotted owl, some critter on the threatened/endangered species list that would be threatened by losing the lake. Part of Buckeye is in Fairfield County and part in Licking County. From the DNR's website Fairfield has 13 plants and 14 animals, Licking 22 plants and 18 animals that are on a list of species threatened/endangered/potentially threatened. My personal favorites are the Popeye Shiner and Four-toed Salamander. Plus there are other snakes, mollusks, reptiles, insects, etc. that could be show stoppers. Any Bald Eagles over there? Brown Bats are also possibilities to interrupt events.

Find a college science/biology department, sick them on your concerns for the environment if Buckeye Lake disappears, and I'll bet an army of eager and educated volunteers will find evidence of multiple hardship species dependent upon Buckeye Lake. Not uncommon for mankind to do things for wildlife that we won't do for humans. 

In addition to recreation, commerce, homes and lives of people, Buckeye Lake plays a huge role in in the area ecosystem. Find a few threatened bugs, plants, animals. Officials and politicians sometimes need an excuse to justify big expenditures and time-consuming projects. Protecting the environment gives them an excuse/cover to support a something controversial. Game-over, Buckeye Lake lives on, and an expensive 5-10 year project begins.


----------



## bjicehockey

Zaraspook I think you may have just found the way to market it to all the people who just see $$$ going to some lake


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72

Zaraspook great point not only will it give them an excuse to spend the money they will be able to use that in future political campaigns (John smith saves buckeye lake from environmental disaster) pretty good feather in someone's cap


----------



## FOSR

I'd suggest you contact the Friends of the Lower Muskingum River, as this is in their watershed.

http://www.muskingumriver.org/pages/about/about.html


----------



## Bad Bub

Actually, just about every environmentalist is all for the removal of any "man made" structure that prohibits the natural ebb and flow of mother nature. Look at all the low head dams being removed from the rivers and streams in northern ohio. The Cuyahoga is a fine example. My brother in law has to wade through knee deep mud just to get close enough to make a cast at the river which is now about 1/3 the size as it once was. Environmentalists consider that a major success. Careful what you wish for...


----------



## fished-out

From an environmental standpoint, one factor against draining may be potential damage to Cranberry Marsh, as well as the wetlands around the lake and especially in the northern portion.


----------



## COCC

Hope this gets sorted out quick, feel deeply for the business owners that rely on the lake to make a living.


----------



## browns_jr88

not sure if this has been said but im sure it has.. but what effect will the low water level have on the oxygen supply in the summer when the water heats up.. I will kill alot of fish if this happens..


----------



## ostbucks98

I worked for a company years ago located at fairwood and Refugee rd....Crane Plastics.....they make a C-LOC seawall that im sure could be an option here.


----------



## Bad Bub

browns_jr88 said:


> not sure if this has been said but im sure it has.. but what effect will the low water level have on the oxygen supply in the summer when the water heats up.. I will kill alot of fish if this happens..


The current fish population is of minimal concern to both the officials making the hard decisions, and the property owners and those that regularly use the lake hoping they make the right decision....


----------



## billjaco

ostbucks98 said:


> I worked for a company years ago located at fairwood and Refugee rd....Crane Plastics.....they make a C-LOC seawall that im sure could be an option here.


I heard this option mentioned on the Corby Show on 610 last week during a discussion about the Buckeye lake situation.

One thing is for sure. With all the addition boat traffic at other Central Ohio lakes for the next several years or longer, we are all going to have to develop some thicker skin and improved patience and courtesy, or things could get really ugly.


----------



## polebender

They are having a public meeting Monday 11:00am at Ohio Emergency Management Agency 2855W. Dublin-Granville Rd. to be held by state and county officials for anyone who would be interested in attending.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig posted by *billjaco*:
> 
> One thing is for sure. With all the addition boat traffic at other Central Ohio lakes for the next several years or longer, we are all going to have to develop some thicker skin and improved patience and courtesy, *or things could get really ugly. *


Did you mean to say _'uglier'_ ?


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Understand the concern of the residents, sportspersons as well as the local businesses BUT looking a potential DISASTER in the face with knowledge of all but certain loss of life as well as considerable property damages should make any "sane" person willing to do whatever is reasonably NECESSARY to avoid that particular situation. And we`re not talking about "just" a few feet of water; you`re forgetting the water saturated several feet of accumulated sediments that are ALSO going to swept down stream in a `cascade` event along with anything else in the way. Would PRESS your local officals, ODNR and COE to THOROUGHLY FIX the problem as well as deepen the heavily sedimentated lake bottom at a safe distance from the dam, same as with GLSM...in the end the lake and surrounding area will be FAR better off than about any other course of action including "just forget about it"...


----------



## FOSR

FYI this is the topic on the WOSU call-in show this hour. 89.7 FM

Edited to add, here's the link to the archived show:

http://wosu.org/2012/allsides/future-buckeye-lake-dam/


----------



## polebender

Governor Kasich announced today that the option to drain the lake is inconceivable and that they will build a new dam at a cost of $125-150 million. There was no mention of time line or how it was going to be financed.


----------



## fishwendel2

News release -
COLUMBUS, Ohio - Governor John Kasich met with state and local officials on Thursday about central Ohio's Buckeye Lake after a report warned of potential catastrophic failure of its dam.

The governor says the dam should be replaced. Kasich says it is inconceivable to him to drain Buckeye Lake.

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources will immediately begin the necessary permitting and design work for a dam replacement, according to the Kasich administration.

The Corps report clearly tells us that we have reached a point in time at which lives are in jeopardy, and our priority must be protecting those people in harms way, said Kasich. Buckeye Lake will remain a special place for many Ohioans, and our intention is to save the lake and preserve this unique community. 

It has been weakened by several hundred homes built into it over time, along with docks, trees and utility lines. The report says a dam failure could endanger 3,000 people in the area roughly 30 miles east of Columbus.

Officials must decide whether to build a new dam or drain or adjust the popular recreational reservoir. To reduce risk, they've kept the water at lower winter levels rather than letting it fill up.

Kasich says he supports building a new dam, but the project could cost more than $125 million.

Locals say continuing to keep the water level low would sink summer tourism and be devastating for the area's marinas, restaurants and small businesses.


----------



## CaptKC

Wonder what the April Fools joke is going to be this year for the Buckeye Lake Beacon.


----------



## tsproperty

CaptKC said:


> Wonder what the April Fools joke is going to be this year for the Buckeye Lake Beacon.


A great joke would be that they found a quick fix and have closed the dam right away for the lake to rise to the full summer pool. Let the celebrations begin!


----------



## acklac7

I wouldnt be at all surprised if they didnt pull a prank this year. I dont think anyone out that way is in the mood for a prank/false info about the Lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> I wouldnt be at all surprised if they didnt pull a prank this year. I dont think anyone out that way is in the mood for a prank/false info about the Lake.


When i very first started reading the letter sent to home owners. I thought. Allll right there being slick an starting the prank early. Lol not!

I though they were opening a head shop at buckeye


----------



## FOSR

A friend of mine will be playing in a band there tonight, let's see what he reports.


----------



## fastwater

Will be gearing up and shopping for a canoe to continue to fish Buckeye.

While I'm far from an engineer, just can't see any other solution but to either dredge the lake making it deeper to lower the water level on the dam for repairs( and IMO, thinking of some of the drought seasons in which Buckeye got very shallow anyways, could stand to be done and there's no better time then now) ...or... lower the water level by draining. 

Either way, there will be long term financial hardships on many of the business's(including camp grounds) on the lake. Especially those business's that offer dockside services or restaurants/bars that you can currently pull up to, get out on their docks and walk into the establishments. Even those that are on the canals.


----------



## tsproperty

acklac7 said:


> I wouldnt be at all surprised if they didnt pull a prank this year. I dont think anyone out that way is in the mood for a prank/false info about the Lake.


Yes, it's a little to soon for that. A real idea that could be comforting to some is a parody article about the ODNR and/or Governor. Always fair game and comical to poke fun at the government.


----------



## FOSR

FOSR said:


> A friend of mine will be playing in a band there tonight, let's see what he reports.


So here's what he said:



> They're worried about plodding through the next few years with the lake being so low. Once the dam is fixed it should be a great boon to the area but a lot of the businesses cant last. My guitar player owns a house on the south shore; he plans just to ride it out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hopefully the locals help each other out. Its going to be tough on them!


----------



## Sr.Jigger

I watched the youtube video (Buckeye Lake Dam) that the ODNR placed.
This is so sad for so many reasons. I pray something can be done to save this beautiful lake and area around. The thing is - at what cost will it be to Ohio and what impact will it have on funding for other lakes ?


----------



## seang22

Sr.Jigger said:


> I watched the youtube video (Buckeye Lake Dam) that the ODNR placed.
> 
> This is so sad for so many reasons. I pray something can be done to save this beautiful lake and area around. The thing is - at what cost will it be to Ohio and what impact will it have on funding for other lakes ?



Can't find it please post


----------



## Lewis

Here you go...


----------



## Earthworms

Time to look at property while the price goes down out there.


----------



## fastwater

Very unfortunate but looking elsewhere has already started.

Know 4 different families that have had campers out at the lake for years. Have talked to 3 of them and with only a foot of water in the canal making it unusable and apparently going to stay that way they are moving out. Two looking at Indian Lake and the other at Deer Cr.

Wander if any consideration has been given to dredging some of the canals that have campgrounds/ business's?

Gonna be a very hard 5 years.


----------



## OnTheFly

Earthworms said:


> Time to look at property while the price goes down out there.


Yeah would not be a bad idea. Too bad I have no capital to invest.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fastwater said:


> Very unfortunate but looking elsewhere has already started.
> 
> Know 4 different families that have had campers out at the lake for years. Have talked to 3 of them and with only a foot of water in the canal making it unusable and apparently going to stay that way they are moving out. Two looking at Indian Lake and the other at Deer Cr.
> 
> Wander if any consideration has been given to dredging some of the canals that have campgrounds/ business's?
> 
> Gonna be a very hard 5 years.


Ya hardly any,if any at all channels can be accessed by a motor boat. I think by the time they got all the dredging done,the 5 years will have passed. It takes a while to dredge out an area.
And theres tons of bays with docks/homes. .
And itll take a while after the fix(if it indeed only takes 5 yrs) for things to get going again


----------



## Wingbuster

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...-lake-dam-now-under-constant-observation.html


----------



## bman

Let me get this straight...so many of these homeowners knowingly built structures/docks/patios on the state's property? "Everybody else is doing it". Wow. 

Not sure Ive often said this but this is a clear example of where a lack of government regulation, control and enforcement really contributed to creating a huge and costly problem for everyone - even the homeowners themselves.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *bman*:
> 
> Let me get this straight...so many of these homeowners knowingly built structures/docks/patios on the state's property? "Everybody else is doing it". Wow.



Kinda had the same thought. 

I'd bet that there will be more people that have built on the dam upset before the whole things resolved. Have a feeling docks and patios may be the least of a fews worries once they get into the project.


----------



## bman

To be fair, I guess we don't know how access to the state land was represented when each homeowner bought their home. But it sure seems like the guy in the article knew what the deal was. "everybody else is doing it" just sounds like a teenager argument- not sure I'd recommend the damn homeowners lead with that point!


----------



## fishin express

Typical attitude. I own 40' of lakefront property. That means this lake is mine, all of "you people" are bothering me.


----------



## weasel

what a terrible shame those people are going to lose so much money and the state is going to have to spend a hell of a lot of money on repairing this dam . maybe the people that have homes along and around the lake can foot some of the bill for the repair or start charging outsiders to use the lake to off set the states cost. I feel bad for that whole surrounding community. I am glad the governor does not want to drain the lake and wants to repair the dam. I think we have a great leader in him for our state it shows he really cares!


----------



## Sciotodarby

bman said:


> To be fair, I guess we don't know how access to the state land was represented when each homeowner bought their home. But it sure seems like the guy in the article knew what the deal was. "everybody else is doing it" just sounds like a teenager argument- not sure I'd recommend the damn homeowners lead with that point!



I'd say their deeds state where the line is. Give them an inch and they'll take a mile.


----------



## bman

Sciotodarby said:


> I'd say their deeds state where the line is. Give them an inch and they'll take a mile.


I agree that the homeowners knew where the state's property line was. But it seems crazy to me that so many folks would build docks, patios, etc on the state property so brazenly. But you could be right... I personally can't imaging buying a lake property though with my lakeside access so questionable and gray. Did these people all just assume it was fine since it's likely that when most of these homeowners bought their house it already had a dock? That's my only point. There are lakes where the state owns the access rights and heavily regulates it. I think the state also has played a huge role in this debacle by being extremely lax on regulating access. But I just hate hearing "everyone is doing it", LOL! I think my head will explode if my 11 year old says that one more time, let alone an adult!


----------



## Sciotodarby

bman said:


> But I just hate hearing "everyone is doing it", LOL! I think my head will explode if my 11 year old says that one more time, let alone an adult!


The ranger should of asked the guy the age old question- "If everybody was jumping off a bridge, would you do it too?" Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

As bad as things seem to be i am SHOCKED they are still allowing the public to walk arpund on the dam. I understand you cant make the homeowners move imediatly.but if its as bad as they say im suprised they havent gated off the walkway.


----------



## tsproperty

That's it saugeye. It's not "that" bad. I've been out there my entire life. It's needed work for 20 years or more. They just needed a big PR splash to push things over the edge to get more people on board with getting the work done. The work needs done, no doubt, but their sensational doomsday reporting of this is way overblown


----------



## 1basshunter

they are getting ready to start dredging the lake


----------



## Sciotodarby

1basshunter said:


> they are getting ready to start dredging the lake



I can believe they're throwing money at the lake before they get a new dam built.


----------



## Captain Kevin

If anybody there had a brain in their head, common sense, and not wallets would tell them that the only way to handle this situation is to drain it completely, rebuild the dam correctly, bulldoze, dredge, whatever was wanted, or needed while it was dry, and in a few years, they would have a lake 100X better than what they have now. Yes the fishing will suck for a bit, but at least it wouldn't be half-assed done just to shut the big money up, or get somebody killed for God's sake.


----------



## fastwater

Like the fact they are dredging. 

IMO, needed done a long time ago.


----------



## 1basshunter

just heard on 10 TV news they are going to drop the lake three more feet


----------



## tsproperty

Not 3 more feet of draining. It is being lowered back TO 3 feet from the recent rains. Article says the recent rains put an extra 10 inches of water in the lake. They are just brining it back to the 3' level, according to the 10tv article.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Yup, What TSproperty said. They are taking it back down to winter pool of 3 ft down. 10 inches will come off today, plus I imagine that they may leave it open what with the forcasted rains of today and tomorrow.


----------



## Duck391

A little Off the current topic but how much of the lake is at three ft? Are you able to get a small boat out to fish?


----------



## OrangeMilk

I was just thinking that.

Anyone live out that way that can get some pics of the lake level? and/or some pics of the water level at the ramps?


----------



## M.Magis

Just to clarify, its 3 below summer pool, which is whats its been all winter. They arent lowering it more than normal, just keeping it at winter pool levels.


----------



## Danshady

I haven't really seen this brought up yet, but has anybody thought about the effects of a summertime algae bloom will have with such little water available for the fish to move around in?


----------



## killingtime

I haven't heard them say anything yet about it but hopefully they can bring in some big aerators and put them in the areas where the algae seems to be the worst. Not going to solve the problem but help reduce it.


----------



## tsproperty

Danshady said:


> I haven't really seen this brought up yet, but has anybody thought about the effects of a summertime algae bloom will have with such little water available for the fish to move around in?


I've thought about it a lot. I'm no fish biologist, but I have spent time at the lake my whole life. My opinion is that the fishing will be excellent until the water warms up. I hope I am wrong, but I'm very confident there will be a substantial fish kill there when the water warms this summer. All the algae, and much less water is a recipe for the low oxygen and another major die off. Think of the fish kills over the years there when the we didn't get much rain and the water level is "low" for normal summer pool. I can't imagine the state being able to bring in enough aerators for them to make much difference. 

Having the lake start out at 3' and only get lower when the rain finally stops this summer is certain death for many of the fish.


----------



## 1968Riv

Will it be boatable this weekend, I have a 100Hp fishing boat that I wanted to run for the first time before going upto Erie. Wanted to run it up to full speed (30 mph) for a little bit. I heard that it may become a no wake lake. That would be nice for fishing I have been beat around pretty good out there in the summer.


----------



## CrappieTacos

1968Riv said:


> Will it be boatable this weekend, I have a 100Hp fishing boat that I wanted to run for the first time before going upto Erie. Wanted to run it up to full speed (30 mph) for a little bit. I heard that it may become a no wake lake. That would be nice for fishing I have been beat around pretty good out there in the summer.


Sure, that's doable if you feel like challenging death


----------



## polebender

1968Riv said:


> Will it be boatable this weekend, I have a 100Hp fishing boat that I wanted to run for the first time before going upto Erie. Wanted to run it up to full speed (30 mph) for a little bit. I heard that it may become a no wake lake. That would be nice for fishing I have been beat around pretty good out there in the summer.


If you know the lake well, you should have no problem. Just know where the tow path is that runs out into the lake. If you're out in the main lake just past the dam, the water is 5-7' deep all the way to the other dam at Sellers Point. Plenty of room to get your speed up. I'm assuming you have a depth finder? Just keep a close eye on it and have your finger on the trim switch, just in case!


----------



## polebender

Danshady said:


> I haven't really seen this brought up yet, but has anybody thought about the effects of a summertime algae bloom will have with such little water available for the fish to move around in?


There has been concern over this issue. This has been mentioned in some of the earlier news articles. The biggest concern is fish getting trapped in the shallower areas with no escape route.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *tsproperty*:
> 
> ...Think of the fish kills over the years there when the we didn't get much rain and the water level is "low" for normal summer pool. ...


This is the very reason I hope they take this time to dredge the lake making it deeper while they are working on the dam. IMO, Buckeye has always been a bit too shallow creating a depth and lack of oxygen problem during our drought times. Which we usually have a minimum of about 30 days per summer. 

I'm no marine biologist but as long as the lake is going to be torn up for the next 4-6 years, may as well make the end results the best it can be. Too, the dredging would also lower the water at the dam making the repairs possible. Killing two birds with one stone so to speak.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Dredging takes a lot of water to work. They may be able to pump 60% solids, but there are a lot of variables.


----------



## Bad Bub

I wouldn't count on seeing a single state supplied aerator at all during this fix. With the cost and resources that will be needed to repair/replace the dam, additional cost of aerators, manpower, maintenance, etc... is nothing short of a pipe dream. If they do any real dredging of any part of the lake other than the immediate area in front of the dam, I would be absolutely shocked...

And a fish kill is going to be the least of their worries.


----------



## tsproperty

I agree with Bad Bub completely on the dredging and the aerator.


----------



## steven kovach

Very sad a lot of live will be changed by this I beleive its all about the money they don't want to spend it so sad I love the lake been going there for 47 years hope they do the right thing


----------



## Bad Bub

steven kovach said:


> Very sad a lot of live will be changed by this I beleive its all about the money they don't want to spend it so sad I love the lake been going there for 47 years hope they do the right thing


Darn right it's all about the money! These lakes aren't cheap to build and maintain, and the return from their impact to the economy is miniscule in the grand scheme of things. Locally? Yeah it hurts. But when put up against the rest of the state's depleting infrastructure, it pales in comparison to funds returned to the state. I really believe we are fortunate that they didn't just drain it and make a few soccer fields out of it a few years from now... If the lake was designed for flood control as it's primary purpose, I believe this problem would have been delt with years ago. But being that its biggest benifit to the state is a place to burn gas, the few taxpayers that live on the dam have won their fight for waterfront property up till now.


----------



## fastwater

IMO, it was about the money when the house's on the dam were allowed to be built in the 1st place. It would not surprise me at all that before all this is done that there will be some kind of documents produced from years ago that warned town officials that building on the dam would cause this or at least weaken the dam at some point. 

But then again, with the kind of $ that was being made from selling the property, the $ involved with contractors building the homes...and lets not forget the rise in the value of property which increased property taxes...who had time to listen to the warnings.

As they say, 'that's water over the dam now'.


----------



## Danshady

these fish are screwed come summer IMO. the homeowners do not have enough water to boat with their pontoons and pleasure boats, and the fish are facing certain death. why just leave the lake with minimal water? no need to dredge, just drain the lake, fix the dam properly, and bulldoze the lake and canals.. in several years it will be so much better for everyone.... and in case anyones listening alum could use a good stocking of bass and saugeye! lol


----------



## tsproperty

I believe you are right about the fish Dan. Bad Bub explains the reasoning behind your other questions above. They won't drain the lake in my opinion because the appearance of a lake is valuable. They don't care if there really is a lake, but it still looks like it. Having photos of the drained lake with mud and construction equipment in the lake bed doesn't look good for the Gov.


----------



## CrappieCraver

Either keep the waters at winter level and repair the dam or let it break from the pressure and drown thousands of people!


----------

